

Where can I get the database design of Tally? - j1477

You see, one colleague at work claims that he designed the database for a payroll system but I am certain the design isn't his, and that he found it somewhere online in which case we will be facing serious copyright issues. Is there any place where I could find the database design of Tally software? I just need to know the table names and the field names. Thanks in advance.
======
asolove
If you know what the proposed design is for your system, can't you simply
google search for the field names and tables there and see if you find
something strangely similar?

~~~
j1477
Still looking. See, one of the tables is named AttendanceProductionType, and
when I search it over the net, I get many results related to Tally. But that
would not be enough since he claims that his design was inspired by tally, and
he thoroughly studied the software while he was designing. But whenever I ask
him a question regarding some aspect of his design, he says that he will get
back to me

